# 0341TODD Read!! Center Gauges and How to Mount?



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey man I just wanted to confirm what size gauges you used for your center gauges and how the hell did you mount them. Thanks man


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

also forgot to add how and where did you hook up the oil pressure gauge? Did you have to tap holes somewhere? If you did where? Could you maybe write up some instructions? Thanks man


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Hey man I just wanted to confirm what size gauges you used for your center gauges and how the hell did you mount them. Thanks man



Heres a shot of mine. Autometer Phantom , just standard sized guages.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

there is no standard size gauge

It is a 2 5/8"

How did you mount it?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> there is no standard size gauge
> 
> It is a 2 5/8"
> 
> How did you mount it?


Well , I mean the usual size most shops sell the guages in.

The stock guage removal sequence should be on Z31.com. I did some of my own embelishments , such as using blue camping mattress foam to wrap the guages in , and then after hooking up all the wires and such , pushing them back into the dash , and partially back into the now empty stock guage holder. The edges of the old guage holder kinda keeps them from popping out of the dash when I get on it hard. They've been in the position you see them now for about 3 months with no movement issues. I'm gonna redo it later on , as you can see the gaps where the foam doesn't quite meet under the guage , but I don't think I did bad for not even measuring , just do it by eye.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

dude- 2-5/8 slides in perfectly- I sent you pictures. auto meter sells a gauge that is that size and it worked excellent for me- granted yes they are basically sitting in there but they are tight, just as if you were putting it in an a-pillar.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> dude- 2-5/8 slides in perfectly- I sent you pictures. auto meter sells a gauge that is that size and it worked excellent for me- granted yes they are basically sitting in there but they are tight, just as if you were putting it in an a-pillar.


Send me some pics too , I wanna see that. Or post them here.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you need to get a distribution block off of the stock oil pressure gauge- you need to buy autometer part number 2269 and then go to ace hardware and buy a whole bunch of different stuff to combine the oil pressure line and the stock oil pressure gauge.


----------

